# Extreme 4x4 truck: Why do men do stupid things?



## Melensdad

Ok folks I want a Pinzgauer or a Volvo C303.  These things are sort of like a combination of a lightweight Mercedes Uni-Mog and a shoebox.

I don't have any need for one of these things.
I don't know why I want one.
I just want one. 

And not to leave well enough alone, I want to customize it into something that would be similar to an extreme VW Westfalia type Camper van.

So combine this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




with this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or maybe with this : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It would be the ultimate beach truck, a decent road vehicle, and great for tailgate parties.  In a pinch it could operate as a weekend camper.  These things are as capable off-road as a Uni-Mog, and even come in a 6x6 version that would intimidate even the boldest soccer mom in the school parking lot.






Can someone recommend a 12-step program to talk me out of this?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Re: Why do me do stupid things?*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Can someone recommend a 12-step program to talk me out of this?


 
It's simple Bob.  Give all your money to your wife and make it so you have to ask her before you spend your money.  You will be lucky to get a $20 a week allowance.

Or just give me all your money so I can buy one!


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Why do me do stupid things?*



			
				PBinWA said:
			
		

> Or just give me all your money so I can buy one!


See you want one too!  I'm not totally crazy!







Seriously look at the dimensions of this thing, it is about the size of a
 Chrylser Mini-Van.  But oh so awesome in terms of capabilities.


----------



## Mith

*Re: Why do men do stupid things?*

I'm thinking Ice Queen's huge truck (Scammel?) would make a nice camper.

Bob, send me the money, I'll strike a deal with IQ, build the thing, and you can rest peacefully knowing that I will then have a nice place to live


----------



## Melensdad

*Re: Why do men do stupid things?*

Mith, I believe Ice Queen still has a beautiful (_but in serious need of restoration_) circus wagon (_not sure what you folks in the UK call a circus wagon)_ that would make an amazing conversion.  She posted some photos of it in the past and was willing to let it go to someone who would restore it.  It is probably way too large to put into an ISO container and ship across the Atlantic.  If that wagon was here in the states I would take on that project in a heartbeat!!!  Perhaps it is a project you might want to take on?

But while you are doing that, I still want to mess around with a Pinz or V303!!!


----------



## Mith

Bob, it sure would be a project I would love to take on, they look quite reasonable to live in too. The way Anita outlined how to restore it in one of the older posts it sounded like quite a resonable project. But big, far too big.....

You want to buy a few acres here in the UK? I'll look after it for you  At £10,000 ($18,000) an acre for greenland it'll shift your cash pretty fast


----------



## daedong

[FONT=&quot]Bob why would you need one of those things, you have 4,164,964 km of silky smooth well-signed sealed roads. On the other hand what you could do is buy one and leave it  in Aust. I will look after it for you. You could then holiday and take on some of the most isolated land on the planet.

Why would you get Mith to look after it, they don't even have dirt roads.
 [/FONT]


----------



## Melensdad

daedong said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Bob why would you need one of those things, you have 4,164,964 km of silky smooth well-signed sealed roads.[/FONT]


Vin, you and your boat trip are my inspiration?  Or at least you are an excuse I can use!  You didn't need to do that any more than I need to do this.  But you got to admit, it would be a fun toy and a great conversion project. 

Load it up with beer and BBQ supplies, head up to Chicago for a Bears game, or east to South Bend for a Notre Dame game and it would make a great party wagon and ideal tailgate party vehicle.  

Maybe even put in a big flatscreen TV and satellite dish and just drink beer and watch the football game from the parking lot!


----------



## Dargo

I've looked into these things for years now secretly wanting one.  I like the Unimog and the Pinz but don't have any attraction to the Volvo unit.  There are several clubs around here for the Unimogs and Pinz machines as well.  I'm not sure they would let you in with a Volvo.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:
			
		

> I've looked into these things for years now secretly wanting one.


 Well at least I am not alone.  I gather that Mith and Vin both also feel the same way.  


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> I like the Unimog and the Pinz but don't have any attraction to the Volvo unit.


There is also a Land Rover 101 that is very similar. to the Pinzgauer and the Volvo 300 series.  I was unaware of the Volvo until Mike (Snowcat Operations made me aware of it) and the Volvos seem to be very rare here in the USA.  But from my research, the Volvo is probably an improved version of the Pinz in several ways. The Pinz being a simpler unit in many ways, which some may find to be an advantage.  The Unimog, seems to be a much greater capacity vehicle in every way, physically larger and physically stronger.  The Unimogs larger size, to me is a disadvantage, it renders that vehicle a little to large to run to the grocery store or to drop the kids off at school.  The smaller Pinz or Volvo is more family friendly, yet still amazingly capable in an extreme way.


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> There are several clubs around here for the Unimogs and Pinz machines as well.


Can you direct me to them?  Do they have websites?


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure they would let you in with a Volvo.


Bite me.


----------



## BoneheadNW

Here you go Bob, THIS is what you need:
Bonehead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Owner InfoAndy CoudyserBelgiumContact Andy C 1956 401 Unimog Snow BlowerThis truck has a V6 Deutz diesel engine in the back which drives the Beilhack snowblower.​








Owner InfoAndy Coudyser 1956 401 Unimog Snow Blower





Owner


----------



## Melensdad

Nope Bonehead, I'm actually looking for something that would be more fun, more useful than a snowblower!






While it might be hard to argue that a Pinzgauer is a useful vehicle, its reasonably small size actually makes it useable.  And outfitted in a way that would be similar to a custom van, it would be a reasonable recreational vehicle, while still being the same size as a typical SUV, so it would easily fit into a standard parking space at the mall or grocery store.  The 6x6 Pinz is narrower than a Chevy Suburban, slighly taller, and about the same length.  The 4x4 version is about the same length/width as a Mini-van, but taller.

But the 4x4 or 6x6 configuration would take it out to the sand dunes or into the snow where no other family van could go _(and still get back from under its own power)._


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bob you aren't crazy.  Everyman wants a toy like that - well every normal man that is.

I'd love to have a Unimog but this volvo is pretty cool too.  Heck, I'd be happy with an original Hummer 1.

You have my permission - go forth and buy some heavy equipment.  I will live vicariously through you.


----------



## Ice Queen

Some points need clearing up here!

Bob, no 1 it is UGLY!

You want something to make sure you have parking space amongst the soccer mums in the school parking lot - think slightly bigger - no Mith, not a Scammell (though I do have a couple of those and they are quite useful for parking lots too), but a Foden FH70 gun tractor.  This is 30 foot and 1 inch long (why the one inch?), it is normally crewed by eleven soldiers, so plenty of room for the family.  Takes three in the cab and eight in the 'wendy house', plenty of room to store beer, see the large cabinet on the rear and even has a winch and a crane to get the beer on board!  You want accommodation to live in, that is no problem either - it tows a military trailer without noticing it is there, this is fully equiped with three beds (can be made more if neccessary), wardrobe, fridge, cooker, sink, loo, cocktail cabinet and plenty of storage space!  It is six wheel drive, with diff. locks on each axle so the Foden is pretty much 'go anywhere, do anything' .

Re the 'circus' wagon, it is a showmans wagon (ex fairground) and I am sorry, but it already has a 'taker', so it will be rebuilt in due course.  He plans to 'flat pack' it for taking it home to restore!  Will take photos of this when it happens and keep you posted.

Bonehead, that too, is a seriously UGLY machine, you can have very practical machines that do not have to be ugly!

WHY SHOULD YOU BOYS HAVE ALL THE TOYS?


----------



## Melensdad

Anita, beauty is in the eye of the beer-holder, but I like this one:


----------



## BoneheadNW

IQ- that is one awesome ve-hicle!  I would love to show up at work with that puppy and use the crane to lift and move one of the other guys polished 4x4 full size pickups!  Side note:  on Friday we had a crane show up at the station to lift a new HVAC unit up onto the roof.  Several of us offered the operator $100 to put the medic's new Ford 4x4 pickup onto the roof but he turned us down.
Bonehead


----------



## Ice Queen

Bonehead, I'll come to the party at Bob's place even if he does wear Hawaiian undies and has blocked drains etc!  You come to my place and you can drive the ve-hicle (Foden).  Shame about the medic, he obviously has no sense of humour.


----------



## Melensdad

Does anyone know what the TOWING capacity of a Pinzgauer 710K? 

I'm wondering if I could pull the tractors or the Snow Trac?


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the TOWING capacity of a Pinzgauer 710K?
> 
> I'm wondering if I could pull the tractors or the Snow Trac?



5 tons


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the TOWING capacity of a Pinzgauer 710K?
> 
> I'm wondering if I could pull the tractors or the Snow Trac?



Bob, Bob, Bob!!!!  If you get one, I have the perfect testing grounds for it!!!!  C'mon Bob, buy me, er...oops, one so I can have a reason to visit.


----------



## Melensdad

Dave . . . Where do you see that?  I see payload, but not towing.  I might be blind but point me in the right direction . . . _*pretty please!
*_


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Dave . . . Where do you see that?  I see payload, but not towing.  I might be blind but point me in the right direction . . . _*pretty please!
> *_



Here....


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks Dave, I guess I need to wear my glasses when I read!



			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> Bob, Bob, Bob!!!!  If you get one, I have the perfect testing grounds for it!!!!  C'mon Bob, buy me, er...oops, one so I can have a reason to visit.


You only like me for my toys!


----------



## DAP

Bob .. brings back memories .. remember Von and his gorgeous 'Mogs' ?????


----------



## Melensdad

DAP said:
			
		

> Bob .. brings back memories .. remember Von and his gorgeous 'Mogs' ?????


Yup, we also have a member here (gordon robertson) who is a Snow Trac owner who has a UniMog.  He doesn't post much, but we trade emails.  Mogs are pretty darn cool, but you can park a Pinz in a regular parking spot in the grade school parking lot or at the grocery store . . . and then drive through a river while you take the scenic way home


----------



## beds

If you're planning on taking it to the beach, you MUST get some wood panelling on the sides.


----------



## Melensdad

beds said:
			
		

> If you're planning on taking it to the beach, you MUST get some wood panelling on the sides.


 You know I am really torn on this thing and just don't know what the heck to do, it comes in an open top/soft top version and a hard top.  It strikes me that the hard top version would be far more practical most times of the year, but the soft top version would be a blast in the summer and would make a decent pick-up truck too!

Hard top 710K, sort of an extreme 4x4 mini van, drop in a DVD player, plasma display and the kids will be quite while driving through the woods and streams and over rocks!






Soft top 710M, this would be great decked out as a SURF BUGGY with a couple real wood long boards!    The soft top removes completely if you want it gone, the bench seats fold down to form a flat cargo bed so it is a viable pick up truck too.







Oh, and then there is the very special "Kristi" version of the Pinzgauer, I think only one is known to exist and it is made of plastic and only for sale to a guy named BIG AL for use at his mountain retreat


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently I was wrong about the BIG AL version suggesting that there is only one in existance.  Apprently there are TWO.  

Dargo's son owns this one, but Dargo keeps confusing it with a box turtle and tries to feed it lettuce


----------



## beds

That would be the coolest surfmobile going. 

It scares me that Bob's grown-up toys are based on actual toys. I remember playing war as a child with model B-17 flying fortresses and Lancaster night bombers and I am kind of fascinated with owning an older war plane...


----------



## Melensdad

beds said:
			
		

> That would be the coolest surfmobile going.
> 
> It scares me that Bob's grown-up toys are based on actual toys. . . I am kind of fascinated with owning an older war plane...


 Well I have not talked to the lovely Mrs_B yet, but I have contacted 2 dealers who specialize in importing these vehicles.  I'm leaning strongly toward the Volvo C303.  Unfortunately I can find no C303's here in the US that are for sale right now.  Fortunately, one of the dealers is arranging to bring over several of them right now, in various configurations, they should be available in about 2 months (after they clear customs, get inspected/upgraded, etc).  What surprises me is how modest the price is.  Perhaps I just figured they should cost more?  Heck, I might have to get two so Dargo can play too 

By the way, here is an interesting size comparision that really puts these things into perspective.  It compares the Pinzgauer to a Land Rover 90 and a Land Rover 120.  A Pinzgauer and a Volvo C303 are virtually identical in size/shape.
[FONT=times new roman,times,serif]
*In the first photo* you can see the Pinzgauer is slightly longer than a Landrover 90, its wheelbase is however ever so slightly shorter!  The space inside a Pinzgauer is much bigger because of the cab-forward design.  Approach angles are similar with the Landrover just beating the Pinzgauer.[/FONT]

*In the second photo* [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]the Pinzgauer is much shorter than a 110 Landrover, however it still has a longer load area.  Here the approach angles of the Pinzgauer win.

The Pinzgauer can wade deeper, 700mm v 500mm for the Landrover.
The Pinzgauer has the best breakover angle at 135 degrees (141 degrees LR 90/ 152 degrees LR 110)
The Pinzgauer has a greater load capacity 1000kg v 895kg Landrover 110 Stationwagon

 [/FONT] These photos & the above comparision data came from a member of a Pinz/C303 forum where I am also a member, my thanks to "ScottishPinz" for these.​


----------



## humor_me

Good luck getting one of those, Bob. Be sure and post photos.  I've always had my list too of fun vehicles for my collection.

Steyr Haflinger - we should petition them to start building them again.
Volvo C303
Steyr Pinzgauer - They still make it, but, I like the air-cooled (original) version.
Jeep FC150
Unimog
VW Type 181 (Thing)
Land Rover Series

Of course, my wife would think I've lost my mind if I bought more than one.


----------



## Melensdad

I took the lovely Mrs_B out to a really nice hamburger stand today for dinner.  You guys know the kind, its so nice it does NOT have a drive-thru window.  Well over a couple burgers with double onions and a large glass of water (_onions & water are free . . . I am cheap_) I broke the news to her.* B:*  Honey, I want a Pinzgauer 
_*Mrs_B:*  What's a Pinzgauer, IS IT ANOTHER tractor _
* B:* Its sort of like a military jeep that had sex with a mini-van 

_*Mrs_B:*  What are you going to do with an Army truck?!?    _

* B:* Uh, well, uh, hey, are my balls in your purse?  Can I borrow them for a minute?  Did I mention that you look beautiful in the flourescent lights of this fast food joint? Its not really an Army truck dear, it's really more like a mini-van, really it is :liar:

_* Mrs_B:*  You have so many toys that you don't use. Guns?  And the Avanti?  How many tractors are you hiding?_ 

* B:* Well I've been thinking of selling the Avanti for a couple years now, if I do that I'd have more room for another project 

_*Mrs_B:*  Do you really want to sell the Avanti, remember how sad you were when you sold the last Oliver_ 
* B:* So I can still keep the Avanti and start up a new project? ​FELLAS, I GOT TO TELL YOU SOMETIMES IT IS GOOD TO BE KING


----------



## Av8r3400

Bob, I hate you.

Here's the conversation at my house:

Av:   ... Unimog ...  

Mrs. Av.:  Get back in your kennel before the neighbors see you!

Av:  Yes, dear.  (Crawling back under my rock)


----------



## Dargo

Now Bob, the only reason I didn't buy a Unimog last year was when I actually went to look at one, the damn thing was waaay too big for what I wanted.  Besides, it was also a slug.  So, the Pinz seemed cool.  (Obviously, in my twisted mind, you're on the right track).  But, if you buy a "Volvo", I'll have to send you one of those stickers of a soccer ball for you to put on it and an AARP sticker.   

Unless, of course, that would make me ineligible to ride in it...


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Dargo's son owns this one, but Dargo keeps confusing it with a box turtle and tries to feed it lettuce



Hey, I missed that one!  Actually, his box turtle is odd.  It's favorite meal (by far) is corn on the cob.  What's up with that?!  I suppose it would prefer to ride in a Volvo as well since it won't eat any bugs that are offered...



BTW, is that a "Storm Trooper" driving?


----------



## Melensdad

Av8r said:
			
		

> Bob, I hate you.


 Its all in the delivery.  Once you master that technique then you are the king. But I really am going to sell the Avanti, I'm ready to let that find a new home.


			
				Dargo said:
			
		

> if you buy a "Volvo", I'll have to send you one of those stickers of a soccer ball for you to put on it and an AARP sticker.
> 
> Unless, of course, that would make me ineligible to ride in it...


 Dargo, about the only difference between the Pinz and the Volvo is the engine.  Both look pretty much the same and do the same thing.  The Pinz is air cooled like a VW bug or a Snow Trac and requires an auxilary gas heater.  The Volvo is a traditional water cooled engine (and has a real heater). I believe the engine in the Volvo is a bit better.  It will be harder to find the Volvo and take a lot longer to get one that is suitable but I think it would be worth the search.  The Volvo is supposed to be quieter than the Pinz, but I've not yet driven either so that is yet to be determined.  The Pinz would be easier to find parts and support for since it is more commong.  So each has its advantages.

Below are side by side shots of some Pinzgauer 710Ks (left side) and some Volvo C303s (right side).


----------



## Viking

Bob, I have my eye on one of these (see attached photos). I thought it might serve your purposes well also.


----------



## humor_me

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I took the lovely Mrs_B out to a really nice hamburger stand today for dinner. You guys know the kind, its so nice it does NOT have a drive-thru window. Well over a couple burgers with double onions and a large glass of water (_onions & water are free . . . I am cheap_) I broke the news to her.*B:* Honey, I want a Pinzgauer
> _*Mrs_B:* What's a Pinzgauer, IS IT ANOTHER tractor _
> *B:* Its sort of like a military jeep that had sex with a mini-van
> 
> _*Mrs_B:* What are you going to do with an Army truck?!?  _
> 
> ..........
> 
> ​FELLAS, I GOT TO TELL YOU SOMETIMES IT IS GOOD TO BE KING


Bob,
You certainly have a way with the Smilies


----------



## Melensdad

Viking . . . nope that is too heavy and too large.  I want to be able to park next to the school soccer moms in a regular parking place, but still make them sweat.  That one is too big to fit into a parking space.

But I have looked at a couple "Ferrets" and those are the right size, very cool, have a place to mount a machine gun, but really are not very useful for commuter driving or taking the kids to a volleyball game.


Humor me . . . well the real conversation was a bit longer but they say 1 picture is worth 1000 words!


Dargo . . . start cutting some paths though those woods you own.  No need to groom the trails but you have to make sure there is enough space between the trees to drive through.  DaveNay will probably come down with me.  I'll need him to help with the gas money.


----------



## Dargo

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Dargo . . . start cutting some paths though those woods you own.  No need to groom the trails but you have to make sure there is enough space between the trees to drive through.  DaveNay will probably come down with me.  I'll need him to help with the gas money.


Would you like those trails with, or without, snaring high tension cables?  I mean, it could really add to the excitement it you face the possiblility of being jerked to a sudden stop at any time. Damn utility companies....   They take the frickin' copper lines and leave me with damn worthless steel cables hidden where their overhead lines once were.  They used to serve the booming town of Enos, IN until that town sort of dried up around the 40's.


----------



## Ice Queen

You lot are totally mad, it is nice to meet up with like minded people!


----------



## Tommo

Hi all,

Well this is a surprise for me to see yet more vehicles that i have first hand experience at driving for many years.

1) I started driving Land Rovers back in 1973/4 when i was approx 6 or 7 yrs old.
2) I joined the British Commandos in 1984 and did my driving license test in a series 2A SWB light weight Land Rover.
3) i have used all series Land Rovers apart from S1 (which i have owned 4) in the British forces from 1984 to 1990 ish until we got the Land Rover Defender.
4) At the same time (1984+) we had the Land Rover 101 forward control which we used in many rolls, this was replaced by the Pinza some time in the late 90's from memory.
5) Round about early 2000 we got the new and fast Land Rover 'Wolf', (Basically a civil TDi 300 series). 

I have driven all Land rovers all around the globe and i can honestly say the best won as far as I'm concerned is the 101 F/Control hands down!This has a low compression Rover V8 and i have had these things towing Artillary guns at 100 mph on the flat (though not very often!), but normal speed would be 85 + mph towing that could be done with little trouble.

I teach off road driving (used too) in the UK and used to race Comp safari/ Trial Land rovers and have taken all Land Rovers to the and beyond limits and i love the 101 and 200 TDi 90 (Present vehicle), i also own a Range rover LSE and Free lander (What a heap of crap that is!).

The Pinza suffers from rear suspension problems due to them being able to be highered and lowered for load leveling and weight distribution etc when towing an Artillary light gun (Howitzer to you US people!) and ammo with full crew etc, they would often be seen leaving camp in the 'Sit up and Beg' position due to suspension issues.

I will be back from Baghdad soon and will be going to see my mates from my old unit and will take some photos of the Wolf and Pinza with and with out big guns and see if i cant post them for Bob and all to see!

Hope this gives you a brief in site to to the wonderful world of British/Austrian military vehicles past and present for now?

Take care


----------



## Melensdad

Thanks Tommo, I found one Land Rover 101 for sale, but the condition is very rough (and the price is reasonable due to that).  

It seems very clear that you favor the Land Rover 101 greatly over the Pinzgauer 710K.  Have you used the Volvo C303 or military version the Volvo TGB111?


----------



## Tommo

Bob,

I used the 101 for many years all around the world and that thing can go places the Pinzagauer could not handle! They are so light and easy to work on when in the field or a 3rd world country where as the Pinza would require more knowledge and had more things to go wrong with it.

The Pinza is a good vehicle but just seemed to suffer with suspension problems! I could get hold of some manuals for you if you like! I have a complete water proofing A4 folder at home for complete water proofing of the 101 has i did this course and drove the 101 in water 2" below my chin for an hour at that depth? I may even have some photos of that or the Defender Land Rover in the water.

Any other stuff i can help you with just let me know.

Take it easy


----------



## Tommo

Bob,

I'm not familiar with the Volvo. I have seem them on my travels but not real been up close to one. Very similar to the Pinza!


----------



## Melensdad

Tommo said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Volvo. I have seem them on my travels but not real been up close to one. Very similar to the Pinza!


 Most of the information I can find on the Volvos is that it seems to be considered an 'improved' version of the Pinz.  Not sure how it compares to the LR 101.
What I do know is that I can get a Pinz very easily.
I can hunt around and get a Volvo if I search long enough.
The Land Rover 101 is very rare here in the USA and other than a scarce one or two, finding one would be near impossible.  There is one in the US for sale on Ebay right now.  But it also looks pretty rough.
From the standpoint of ease of obtaining one, the Pinz is the obvious choice.  There are several dealers, and many available.  The Volvo will take months to find, but it is possible to find one in good enough condition.  The LR 101 is ???? but from what I see, it is going to be very tough to get here.



For those not familiar with the Land Rover 101, here are some pictures, this is the one that is currently on Ebay for sale.


----------



## Ice Queen

Tommo, if you can source a manual for the Foden FH70 gun tractor, I would be eternally grateful, I have searched everywhere and come up with nothing, a photocopy, scan or a copy on a cd would be brilliant.  Hope you can come up with something.  Re Dorset, I still don't know anything, will let you know as soon as I know.  My electric is back on, so the answering machine is working again and hopefully the phones will be charged up again soon.


----------



## Tommo

Bob,

What sought of price was it at on eBay? They are ten a penny over here though the prices have gone from£1,500 to £5,000 depending on condition and Spec (Rag top, Ambulance, Work shop etc.) and extras fitted.
I do like them though and the Pinza is not hard to find but there are a lot less of them around due to the fact they are still in service, but there are the odd one that has gone through Military disposal!

Anita,

I will see what i can do at our REME LAD work shop and try to get you a CD, at minimum a Booklet (A5) and bring it with me if and when i see you at the steam fair.


----------



## Ice Queen

Tommo, it would be brilliant if you can.  I now have the pass for Dorset, it came on Friday, but I have been away for the weekend.  Give me a phone call, land line, when you are back in England and we will arrange things.


----------



## RoadKing

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Nope Bonehead, I'm actually looking for something that would be more fun, more useful than a snowblower!



Bob S. How's this for when the years start to catch up and you can't quite get around like you used to. The Bob S. Power Chair


----------



## Melensdad

Tommo said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> What sought of price was it at on eBay? They are ten a penny over here though the prices have gone from£1,500 to £5,000 depending on condition and Spec (Rag top, Ambulance, Work shop etc.) and extras fitted.
> I do like them though and the Pinza is not hard to find but there are a lot less of them around due to the fact they are still in service, but there are the odd one that has gone through Military disposal!


Tommo the auction for the Land Rover 101, which too me looked to be in pretty rough condition (at least the exterior of it looks rough) sold for $12,000.  I believe that would be roughly 6,300 British Pounds.


----------

